# Elon Musk to make Twitter a free speech platform



## 3 hound (26 April 2022)

Not going down to well with certain factions that want to control and censor in alignment with a narrow political view.

Thoughts on the purchase from both a cultural and financial perspective??

Disclaimer:  Personally never had a Twitter account and probably never will. I honestly thought it was the dumbest concept to hit the market.


----------



## cynic (26 April 2022)

Could it be that we are about to bear witness an outbreak of a new strain of TDS(i.e. Twitter Derangement Syndrome)?!


----------



## SirRumpole (26 April 2022)

Try and criticise a Tesla or SpaceX and he will have you thrown off.


----------



## 3 hound (26 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Try and criticise a Tesla or SpaceX and he will have you thrown off.



Evidence, or are you just making this up??


----------



## SirRumpole (26 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Evidence, or are you just making this up??



Watch 7:30 Report, on iView if you have to.


----------



## 3 hound (26 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Watch 7:30 Report, on iView if you have to.



Pass on that, thank you.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2022)

Musk is a paragon of free speech ?

Only for himself it seems.









						Elon Musk says he wants free speech, but his track record suggests otherwise
					

Musk's free speech advocacy seems to apply mostly to his own speech or that of his fans and promoters.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Knobby22 (27 April 2022)

He has tried to shut down the Twitter logger who tracks his private jet location.
He will be able to do it soon.


----------



## wayneL (27 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Musk is a paragon of free speech ?
> 
> Only for himself it seems.
> 
> ...



Better watch out mate otherwise he will launch a hostile takeover of ASF and ban you from here


----------



## wayneL (27 April 2022)

Actually I love how politics is in ever-evolving organism.

We can now determine, with an accuracy of approximately 99.9999999% +/- 0.00000001%, where a person sits on the political spectrum simply by how much they like or dislike Elon Musk


----------



## Knobby22 (27 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> Actually I love how politics is in ever-evolving organism.
> 
> We can now determine, with an accuracy of approximately 99.9999999% +/- 0.00000001%, where a person sits on the political spectrum simply by how much they like or dislike Elon Musk



I'm a huge fan. He is an engineering genius and completely cool. My favourite Billionaire.

The induction engine for the Tesla and landing rockets to allow re-use.  He got into battery manufacture seriously before anyone. The only person with a real vision for Mars. Cool girlfriends. Love how he knocked off the creep Bezos in the space race and how Murdoch media attacked him for building an electric car and not joining Rupert's Republican Party group and how they have been forced to change their tune and now a Murdoch is working for him (and probably helping him with media advice for this takeover)!!

And I am sure he has a plan for Twitter that will blow my mind and definitely excited to see him to take it over.
I reckon he might have some fact checking tech to expose the propagandists as well as some filters to protect peoples privacy (such as where his jet is). He want to make it a meeting place not a gossip session.

Where does that put me? i suspect dead centre.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I'm a huge fan. He is an engineering genius and completely cool.




Yes he is an engineering genius but that doesn't make him a social libertarian.

I have the feeling he should stick to engineering and leave social media alone. People with egos the size of his could well regard Twitter as his playground to influence discussion the way he wants it to go.

I hate Twitter, it's full of nutcases saying very little of substance, but so far people seem to be able to say what they want, I doubt whether that will last.


----------



## wayneL (27 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I hate Twitter, it's full of nutcases saying very little of substance, but so far people seem to be able to say what they want, I doubt whether that will last.




Twitter is a cesspit, but it will be a much more ideologically equitable cesspit now... maybe.

But from a financial and macroeconomic perspective it is second-to-none.... And you can filter out the politics and bullshyte to a large extent.... if you want to


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> Better watch out mate otherwise he will launch a hostile takeover of ASF and ban you from here



Lol, what are you worried about, having your ideas challenged?


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> He has tried to shut down the Twitter logger who tracks his private jet location.
> He will be able to do it soon.



That creepy stalker tracking him should be in a psyche ward.


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> Actually I love how politics is in ever-evolving organism.
> 
> We can now determine, with an accuracy of approximately 99.9999999% +/- 0.00000001%, where a person sits on the political spectrum simply by how much they like or dislike Elon Musk



Really, I thought it would be quiet hard to label Musk as left or right. 

Like more and more people those silly labels are obsolete and only used by divisive media and politicians. Very few people are either or.


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> People with egos the size of his could well regard Twitter as his playground to influence discussion the way he wants it to go.




That's exactly what Twitter is now.


----------



## wayneL (27 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Lol, what are you worried about, having your ideas challenged?



LMAO, advise you install a tongue in cheek detection metre, bro.


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Musk is a paragon of free speech ?
> 
> Only for himself it seems.
> 
> ...



@wayneL this was the post I thought I quoted. Dunno what happened there.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Lol, what are you worried about, having your ideas challenged?




Challenged no, cancelled yes.


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Challenged no, cancelled yes.



It sounds like you are living in an alternate reality, your concerns describe the Twitter Musk is ending and why he is ending it, projection much.

This is potentially the greatest boost to public discourse and democracy since the internet. The establishment thought police have just got a bloody nose, the market has just been pried open. The corrupt establishment are in a lot of pain, they thought their domination was complete and unassailable.


I say potentially for hopefully obvious reasons.


----------



## wayneL (27 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Challenged no, cancelled yes.



The thing is Horace, is that many on the moderately opposite side of you have been being cancelled for the last 4 or 5 years.

One need only see the number of accounts which are suddenly reappeared.

I don't think that those on the left will be cancelled like those of the right were, but we shall see about that.

I for one say that let everybody have their point of view, left or right and have reasonable discussions.... Within  what is lawful of course.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> I for one say that let everybody have their point of view, left or right and have reasonable discussions.... Within what is lawful of course.




Fine, just don't criticise Musk, Tesla , SpaceX or any other of his businesses.

Anyway, it's irrelevant to me as I don't use Twitter.


----------



## DB008 (27 April 2022)

It's so refreshing to have some truth come out. Remember Twitter banned people for sharing a link to the Hunter Biden laptop story a few years ago, which actually turned out to be true - all to protect the Bidens.

Twitter was a left wing echo chamber. Anything that didn't go with their narrative, was censored. Twitter programmers also used bots to inflate peoples followers, making them seem more popular than reality.





































































And the icing on the cake, the left eating itself....








.
​


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Fine, just don't criticise Musk, Tesla , SpaceX or any other of his businesses.
> 
> Anyway, it's irrelevant to me as I don't use Twitter.



Clearly it is relevant to you. Twitter is not the point here,  it's the breaking of the one sided big tech monopoly on thought and public discourse.


----------



## DB008 (27 April 2022)

.​


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

"The extreme antibody reaction from those who fear free speech says it all,” - Elon Musk on the left's reaction to him buying Twitter.


----------



## wayneL (27 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Fine, just don't criticise Musk, Tesla , SpaceX or any other of his businesses.
> 
> Anyway, it's irrelevant to me as I don't use Twitter.



I'm wondering how you can make such categorical statements if it's you don't use and have no experience on the platform?


----------



## 3 hound (27 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> I'm wondering how you can make such categorical statements if it's you don't use and have no experience on the platform?



He posted articles whereby shock horror as the boss of Tesla/spaceX etc Elon Musk likes his employees to talk a certain way about their employer.


Free factoid: every government employee in Australia in both state and federal have as a condition of their employment major restrictions on what they can say when and where about the government.

So do most big organisations, look at the sacking of Israel Folau for speaking about his religion.

None of this should be a shock to any adult who has ever worked for a living but it comes as a shock to @SirRumpole


----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> He posted articles whereby shock horror as the boss of Tesla/spaceX etc Elon Musk likes his employees to talk a certain way about their employer.
> 
> 
> Free factoid: every government employee in Australia in both state and federal have as a condition of their employment major restrictions on what they can say when and where about the government.
> ...




The fact that such regulations exist at all proves the point that we don't have freedom of speech at all, so it's pretty useless to claim that a repressor like Musk is going to improve the situation.

Whistleblowers in any area who point out real deficiencies in a system should be encouraged and protected, but here we are pretending that just because someone is a billionaire we can simply ignore his trangressions in the area of free speech.


----------



## 3 hound (28 April 2022)

T


SirRumpole said:


> The fact that such regulations exist at all proves the point that we don't have freedom of speech at all, so it's pretty useless to claim that a repressor like Musk is going to improve the situation.
> 
> Whistleblowers in any area who point out real deficiencies in a system should be encouraged and protected, but here we are pretending that just because someone is a billionaire we can simply ignore his trangressions in the area of free speech.



His transgressions are all  in your imagination, the guy hasn't even had time to unpack his lunch box yet, RUOK??


----------



## SirRumpole (28 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> T
> 
> His transgressions are all  in your imagination, the guy hasn't even had time to unpack his lunch box yet, RUOK??




If you read the article I posted you will know he's got form.


----------



## 3 hound (28 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> If you read the article I posted you will know he's got form.





We get it, you are scared of and oppose diversity and inclusivity.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> We get it, you are scared of and oppose diversity and inclusivity.



No, Musk is when criticism of him is concerned.

Social media should be publicly owned as is is a public resource, having it owned by one person is what you call diverse and inclusive ?

Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## wayneL (28 April 2022)

Well, already shadow banking and much censorship has been lifted. Oppressive leftists all flouncing (to Gettr of all places LMAO).

So far, so good.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> No, Musk is when criticism of him is concerned.
> 
> Social media should be publicly owned as is is a public resource, having it owned by one person is what you call diverse and inclusive ?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha.



I actually think it makes it easier.
He can be directly criticised rather than have a shadowy company controlling it.
He can also be more easily sued.

The problem is that now people just make stuff up and publish it.
A lot of twitter publishers are secret and often political or foreign operatives.
One of the things Musk said is that everyone will have to have an identity.

This will mean that if you are deliberately providing disinformation you can be warned and charged. There are too many gullibles out there that believe anything.  It creates a class of people who will subvert democracy and support foreign powers.


----------



## The Triangle (28 April 2022)

People are confusing the issues here...   Free speech is a two part issue - part one is being able to say what you want, part two is the consequences (or lack of) for what you say.   I'm sure Elon will let anyone post anything. But he'll also probably have no issue going after people for what they post.  

The threat of financial ruin works with a greater efficiency then the threat of being locked out of twitter or facebook.   The LNP know this very well.


----------



## IFocus (28 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes he is an engineering genius but that doesn't make him a social libertarian.
> 
> I have the feeling he should stick to engineering and leave social media alone. People with egos the size of his could well regard Twitter as his playground to influence discussion the way he wants it to go.
> 
> I hate Twitter, it's full of nutcases saying very little of substance, but so far people seem to be able to say what they want, I doubt whether that will last.




Agree on all fronts Rump, I have little or no interest in Twitter or Musks plans (absolutely agree with Knobby re Musks engineering genus) but would never trust any billionaires judgment of social issues or media (perhaps exception for Warren Buffett).

And yes freedom for Musk but not the peasants 

Didn't Twitter share price tank after Trump got pushed?


----------



## moXJO (28 April 2022)

Seems twitter employees are furiously changing scripts.

Shadow banning of large accounts has changed.

A lot of the bots are disappearing.

Leftist are leaving in droves while the right leaning accounts are gaining followers.

There's a huge drop in attack bots that generally attack right leaning accounts.


----------



## 3 hound (28 April 2022)

moXJO said:


> Seems twitter employees are furiously changing scripts.
> 
> Shadow banning of large accounts has changed.
> 
> ...



The wicked always fear exposure.


The part I scoff at is the posters who have a problem with the implications for free speech now but have never had a problem with the many free speech violations Twitter has been doing previously.

It proves these are not interested in free speech, they are only interested in stopping speech they don't agree with.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> they are only interested in stopping speech they don't agree with.




Wow, I must be like Musk in that case !


----------



## 3 hound (28 April 2022)

IFocus said:


> Agree on all fronts Rump, I have little or no interest in Twitter or Musks plans (absolutely agree with Knobby re Musks engineering genus) but would never trust any billionaires judgment of social issues or media (perhaps exception for Warren Buffett).
> 
> And yes freedom for Musk but not the peasants
> 
> Didn't Twitter share price tank after Trump got pushed?



 So you hate diversity and inclusion as well.


----------



## 3 hound (28 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Wow, I must be like Musk in that case !



 You called it not me, minus the cash I assume.


----------



## DB008 (28 April 2022)

​
Here is the best part - Elon doesn't own Twitter yet. All the changes are internal existing twitter employees sabotaging.

The left are purging and deleting evidence before the new owner.

Just goes to show you how much BS and bias has been going on.....


----------



## DB008 (28 April 2022)

*What is Shadow banning*

Shadow banning, also called stealth banning, ghost banning or comment ghosting, is the practice of blocking or partially blocking a user or their content from some areas of an online community in such a way that it will not be readily apparent to the user that they have been banned. For instance, shadow banned comments posted to a blog or media website will not be visible to other users accessing the site.

By partly concealing, or making a user's contributions invisible or less prominent to other members of the service, the hope may be that in the absence of reactions to their comments, the problematic or otherwise out-of-favour user will become bored or frustrated and leave the site, and that spammers and trolls will be discouraged to continue their unwanted behavior or create new accounts.




> A Twitter source leaked an internal slack channel reconfirming shadowbanning is indeed real.
> 
> Twitter executives have used Orwellian doublespeak to explain their ‘Terms of Service’ and how they moderate content on their platform.
> 
> ...









.​


----------



## DB008 (28 April 2022)

*Balance*






We need to hear both sides of the debate/point and be able to talk about it in rational speak. I think it is very healthy to criticise both sides of the political spectrum.

If the pendulum swings too far to the left or right, it is no good. Middle ground is good (IMO).

I think that ASF is the best website in Australia (top 2 in the world) where the public (mostly Australians) can openly comment on both sides of the political spectrum (within reason) and not get banned/censored. Joe has done a great job to be honest and l think it is underappreciated.


----------



## IFocus (29 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> So you hate diversity and inclusion as well.




The points made have nothing to do with diversity and inclusion (I voted yes did you?) and as for hating anything that's more the province of the self proclaimed righteous.


----------



## 3 hound (29 April 2022)

IFocus said:


> The points made have nothing to do with diversity and inclusion (I voted yes did you?) and as for hating anything that's more the province of the self proclaimed righteous.



It's everything to do with diversity and inclusion, clearly you are bigoted and blinded by hate.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> clearly you are bigoted and blinded by hate.




Is this really necessary? Just the first part of your post would have been sufficient.


----------



## wayneL (29 April 2022)

FWIW


----------



## 3 hound (29 April 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Is this really necessary? Just the first part of your post would have been sufficient.



My bad.


----------



## DB008 (1 May 2022)




----------



## DB008 (13 May 2022)

New Twitter TOS

Brilliant







.


----------



## DB008 (17 May 2022)

.​


----------



## 3 hound (17 May 2022)

DB008 said:


> .​





These employees are just scamming their employer and everyone on the platform. No wonder they fear truth and exposure.


----------



## The Triangle (17 May 2022)

DB008 said:


> .​




haha hardly breaking news...  like saying its breaking news that Hillary doesn't like Russia. 

It seems Elon has stepped into the media void left when Trump departed the Whitehouse.   More and more he's being written about.   Selling clickbait around the world.  Elon for his part seems to be embracing this as well.


----------



## 3 hound (17 May 2022)

The Triangle said:


> haha hardly breaking news...  like saying its breaking news that Hillary doesn't like Russia.
> 
> It seems Elon has stepped into the media void left when Trump departed the Whitehouse.   More and more he's being written about.   Selling clickbait around the world.  Elon for his part seems to be embracing this as well.



Doesn't seem unrelated that Musk starts investing heavily in media platforms and concurrently starts being discussed heavily in media platforms.

It's like he is a puppet master pulling strings.

People all over the world of every age and educational background know what Tesla, SpaceX and Starlink are.

The guy is a true marketing / brand recognition genius without equal.


----------



## DB008 (18 May 2022)

The left is turning on itself. 

Fact check blue warning star added to founder Jack Dorsey's Tweet.


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2022)

DB008 said:


> The left is turning on itself.
> 
> Fact check blue warning star added to founder Jack Dorsey's Tweet.
> 
> ...



Yeah, inflation at 49% per month definitely isn't hyperinflation </rolleyes>


----------



## Knobby22 (8 June 2022)

Looks like Musk doesn't want to pay for twitter anymore.
Trying to pull out without having to pay the break fee.


----------



## wayneL (8 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Looks like Musk doesn't want to pay for twitter anymore.
> Trying to pull out without having to pay the break fee.



Ya wanna fill people in on the full story?









						Elon Musk threatens to scrap $44bn Twitter deal over ‘material breach’
					

Company accused of refusing to provide sufficient information about number of false users




					www.theguardian.com
				




Apparently some 20% of "users" could be bots, which substantively lowered the value of the platform, inter alia.


----------



## 3 hound (9 June 2022)

He could be exposing the fraud and corruption in Twitter just to devalue it.

A lot of Twitter employees are hostile towards him so he might have grounds to pay less for a damaged product.

Twitter is a sick steaming cesspool pile of toxic crud.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 June 2022)

3 hound said:


> He could be exposing the fraud and corruption in Twitter just to devalue it.
> 
> A lot of Twitter employees are hostile towards him so he might have grounds to pay less for a damaged product.
> 
> Twitter is a sick steaming cesspool pile of toxic crud.



Very true, but also he made an offer at arguably too high a price considering the correction presently occurring that lowers Twitters price but .....more importantly his own capital including Tesla.
And the offer he made does not let him get out of it. 1 billion break cost.  Maybe he can renogiate.


----------



## 3 hound (9 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Very true, but also he made an offer at arguably too high a price considering the correction presently occurring that lowers Twitters price but .....more importantly his own capital including Tesla.
> But the offer he made does not let him get out of it. 1 billion break cost.



Huge blunder or 4D chess, time will tell.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 June 2022)

wayneL said:


> Apparently some 20% of "users" could be bots, which substantively lowered the value of the platform, inter alia.



This is a better article.





__





						Elon Musk looks desperate to walk away from Twitter
					






					amp.smh.com.au


----------



## DB008 (9 June 2022)

.​


----------



## 3 hound (9 June 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 142704
> 
> 
> 
> .​



They were just stalling long enough to delete the bots.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 June 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 142704
> 
> 
> 
> .​



Thereby making it harder for Musk to get out of the deal


----------



## wayneL (9 July 2022)

The 4d chess game is on... or does Elon really want to bail?


----------



## 3 hound (9 July 2022)

wayneL said:


> The 4d chess game is on... or does Elon really want to bail?




Don't know but the world now knows more about what Twitter really is.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 July 2022)

As expected Musk has withdrawn the offer and owes 1 billion. He had to get out otherwise he would have lost more.
Legal litigation to follow.

Shows he is only human after all.


----------



## 3 hound (9 July 2022)

How's Trump's Truth social platform shares going since Elon announced his withdrawal?

I suspect this has whole debacle has been good for Truth social.... coincidence??


----------



## DB008 (12 July 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Shows he is only human after all.




LOL







.​


----------



## 3 hound (12 July 2022)

DB008 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 144010
> ...



Just to clarify what we are looking at, is this an example supporting musk's claim of bots on twitter?


----------



## Knobby22 (12 July 2022)

DB008 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 144010
> ...



How do I know you aren't a bot?🤨


----------



## 3 hound (12 July 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> How do I know you aren't a bot?🤨



How do you know you aren't a bot?


----------



## Knobby22 (12 July 2022)

3 hound said:


> How do you know you aren't a bot?



Exactly what a bot would say.


----------



## 3 hound (12 July 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Exactly what a bot would say.



 Only a bot would know this


----------



## basilio (13 July 2022)

Of course you could just be an online creation from the Russian troll farms that essentially manufactured much of the lies and mischief that has undermined many Western societies. 









						Russia’s amazing troll farm | MercatorNet
					

Welcome to the Russian troll house. Now flee!




					mercatornet.com
				











						Inside Russia’s Notorious ‘Internet Research Agency’ Troll Farm
					

Inside Russia’s Notorious ‘Internet Research Agency’ Troll Farm




					spyscape.com
				





_When two South Carolina professors studied Pro-Vladimir Putin social media posts in early 2022, they noticed a pattern - the Tweets, TikTok, and Instagram posts had the hallmarks of the Internet Research Agency (IRA), the Kremlin-backed trolls accused of meddling in the 2016 US election.
‍
During Russian holidays and on weekends, the activity dropped off, suggesting the trolls had regular work schedules. Similar or identical text, photos, and videos were found posted across various accounts and platforms. An analysis by Clemson University and ProPublica found that the posts appeared at defined times consistent with the IRA workday. 

“These accounts express every indicator that we have to suggest they originate with the Internet Research Agency,” said Professor Darren Linvill, who has been studying IRA accounts for years.

So what have the IRA trolls been up to?

A Justice Department indictment filed in 2018 and other reports have described hundreds of paid Russian trolls operating disinformation campaigns with an annual budget in the millions. A management group oversees the various departments - graphics, search engine optimization, IT, and finance departments among them. 

The trolls are told to watch American TV shows like House of Cards and are given grammar lessons. To hide their Russian identity, the trolls use proxy servers, communicate in English, and use fake identities to establish hundreds of accounts on Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, and other social media. Within time, those accounts gain followers and became more influential._


----------



## wayneL (13 July 2022)

basilio said:


> Of course you could just be an online creation from the Russian troll farms that essentially manufactured much of the lies and mischief that has undermined many Western societies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much like the radical 'Murican lefists eh?

Elon on the money again.


----------



## 3 hound (13 July 2022)

basilio said:


> Of course you could just be an online creation from the Russian troll farms that essentially manufactured much of the lies and mischief that has undermined many Western societies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Russia has no need of trolls, it would be an unnecessary waste of resources because there are enough real US citizens on the left side of politics doing everything they can to destroy the US all by themselves.


----------



## DB008 (6 September 2022)

LOL


----------



## DB008 (14 September 2022)

Hmm, thats interesting....




> Former Twitter security chief says the platform's leadership "is misleading the public, lawmakers, regulators, and even its own board of directors."









Your browser is not able to display this video.




.


----------



## wayneL (5 October 2022)

Musk purchase of Twitter a done deal


----------



## DB008 (5 October 2022)

Once Musk purchases Twitter, he can then sue the board for lying about the number of bots and fake accounts.





​


> His lawyers probably told him if he buys it, gets in there and finds the evidence of bots, he can sue twitter's executives and the company itself for fraud. That's a much stronger legal position than him trying to back out of a signed contract without proof of breach.​


----------



## The Triangle (6 October 2022)

Twitter needed change.  Any change will do.

But do people honestly believe Musk - who has thin skin and a long-long history of going after anyone who criticizes or disagrees with him is really going to make Twitter a free-speech zone?   I think we're more likely to just see the censorship shift to the other side of the spectrum.   Especially look at the past week - the world / media certainly turned on him with the Ukraine comments.  How do we know he won't start rigging the polls on twitter in his favour?   Anyways seems too late to influence mid-terms. 

And all these years I thought kim dotcom was in jail.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> Once Musk purchases Twitter, he can then sue the board for lying about the number of bots and fake accounts.
> 
> View attachment 147716
> 
> ​



Dream on. What rubbish. He has to buy it. Can't get out of overpaying.
He can't sue the directors and they are also going to get a special ruling in advance that he will be forced to sign.

He is paying $4.20 and if he had of been a bit more careful he could have taken over the company for less than $3.

We all have brain farts but Musk must be really kicking himself on this. Let's hope his genius can make Twitter work.









						Elon Musk’s $US44b Twitter rollercoaster takes a surprise turn
					

Elon Musk is quite eccentric but his about-face on his bid for Twitter after months of trying to wriggle off a $US44 billion hook is another twist in an already convoluted saga.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## DB008 (28 October 2022)

​


----------



## Knobby22 (29 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 148544
> 
> 
> View attachment 148546
> ...




Lets see how this rolls. I don't think it is going to be easy.

You have to have a limit somewhere.

One thing Musk can do is make sure everyone posting is a real person and traceable.


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Lets see how this rolls. I don't think it is going to be easy.
> 
> You have to have a limit somewhere.
> 
> One thing Musk can do is make sure everyone posting is a real person and traceable.



There will we wailing and gnashing of teeth.

It's going to be great.


----------



## DB008 (29 October 2022)

Truth! 








The deputy editor-in-chief at Germany's Bild newspaper calls on Elon Musk to reinstate Trump's Twitter account.

"It was wrong even then to lock him out. Quasi the definition of arbitrariness and hypocrisy."

https://www.bild.de/politik/kolumne...ollte-zu-twitter-zurueckke-81760702.bild.html​


----------



## DB008 (29 October 2022)




----------



## DB008 (29 October 2022)

Some real Tweets coming out, no censored crap






Virginia Trioli at the ABC isn't happy with Elon taking over




​She (sorry if l misgendered you) must be triggered

Virginia wants free speech, but only if it's left leaning (like the ABC). Read her article below - comparing Elon Musk purchase of Twitter to Darth Vader. She's an idiot.​​Elon Musk's Twitter takeover is a ploy for universal domination - by Virginia Trioli​
Do you think Darth Vader learned to Force choke his disappointing underlings mostly because a lack of gravity in space prevented him simply chucking people off the Death Star?​​Think about it. You know he would have wanted to.​​Just ask the now ex-CEO, CFO, GC and policy chiefs of Twitter, all of whom were tossed off the Star Destroyer Twitter the moment Lord Elon Musk swept onboard, knocking down sentries with the wave of his black-gloved hand.​​"I find your lack of faith disturbing," he growls, as he attempts to soothe Twitter's worried advertisers that he's going to turn the often-ugly platform into a "social media hell-site".​​Insert your own James Earl Jones crunchy breathing here as you take in Lord Musk's threats… I mean promises.​​"The reason I acquired Twitter is because it is important to the future of civilisation to have a common digital town square, where a wide range of beliefs can be debated in a healthy manner, without resorting to violence."​​Twitter, he menaced, should be "warm and welcoming to all".​​How does that Vader catch-phrase go again? "I am altering the deal…"​
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-10...on-musk-twitter-takeover-domination/101591612​


Reminds me of this -​

​​
.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> Some real Tweets coming out, no censored crap
> 
> 
> View attachment 148580​
> ...



The rest of the article is a good read.
I like her.

From the article:
As a friend of mine noted, the relationships that people have with these social media sites is pretty ludicrous: they're all owned by billionaires and designed by expensively attuned algorithms we stand no chance of besting, yet we persuade ourselves that they are public spaces that are democratically designed and that we're entitled to.

I am a fan of Elon but don't have the belief you guys have about our interests coinciding with his.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 October 2022)

I never use Titter , so many uninformed comments floating around it dulls the senses and wastes time.

If Musk is taking it over for ideological reasons, that's a warning signal to me that maybe his ego is overtaking his reason.

Anyway, we will see, I don't really care one way or the other.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 October 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I never use Titter , so many uninformed comments floating around it dulls the senses and wastes time.
> 
> If Musk is taking it over for ideological reasons, that's a warning signal to me that maybe his ego is overtaking his reason.
> 
> Anyway, we will see, I don't really care one way or the other.



All the stuff I am seeing is culture war stuff.
In the meantime Pelosi"s husband attacked by a madman with a hammer.
USA is going to get scarier.


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> All the stuff I am seeing is culture war stuff.
> In the meantime Pelosi"s husband attacked by a madman with a hammer.
> USA is going to get scarier.



A/ because all the censorship has been around culture, politics, and their attendant issues.

B/ Irrelevant to free speech on twitter. There is more to that story


----------



## Knobby22 (29 October 2022)

wayneL said:


> A/ because all the censorship has been around culture, politics, and their attendant issues.
> 
> B/ Irrelevant to free speech on twitter. There is more to that story



We shall see. People believe those posts and are used as pawns to aggressively attack their perceived enemies.


----------



## moXJO (29 October 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> All the stuff I am seeing is culture war stuff.
> In the meantime Pelosi"s husband attacked by a madman with a hammer.
> USA is going to get scarier.



Apparently the ex wife was a Trump hater and led nude protests or some weird sht. I think it was just a loon. She's going through some court case and something about a daughter hooked on drugs. So this might have been the trigger event. More details(unverified):
http://www.mynakedtruth.tv/2022/10/sentencing-hearing-november-4-2021-part-1/
Watch it be used as a maga attack.

Democrat run cities devolve into crime and drug infested shtholes. A lot of angry people.

As for Twitter, one huge problem with the platform was the unverified troll and bot accounts. I think accounts are now going to be verified to be human but can still be anonymous. You can then block all unverified comments from your feed. But verified accounts you will at least know its (most likely) not a troll farm.

The other problem was the extremist  echo chambers that were allowed to exist. Banning one side fed into the divide. Nothing could be worse then what Twitter was under


----------



## moXJO (29 October 2022)

Oh the stories getting good now. Accusations of a gay lovers quarrel, or a Castro loving nudist QAnon.


----------



## DB008 (30 October 2022)

> Biden’s POTUS Twitter account is getting fact checked by the now Elon-controlled Twitter.
> 
> A world where the fact-checkers are real and no longer weaponized propaganda and disinformation.
> 
> ...


----------



## DB008 (30 October 2022)

moXJO said:


> Oh the stories getting good now. Accusations of a gay lovers quarrel, or a Castro loving nudist QAnon.




Looks like it. The windows were smashed from the inside out. Men in their undies. The perp also had prior prostitution charges.


----------



## DB008 (30 October 2022)




----------



## DB008 (30 October 2022)

Wow...





.​


----------



## The Triangle (30 October 2022)

Didn't take the lizard people very long to start pumping out the Twitter/Elon paranoia.  Didn't someone suggest this is exactly what was going to happen?  Washington post hit this one out of the park.  This story has it all!  

Chinese and Russians
Racists
Transphobes
Misogyny
Rightwing Extremists
Nazis
Trump
4chan





__





						Loading...
					





					www.washingtonpost.com
				












						LeBron James reacts to reported sudden increased usage of N-word on Twitter after Elon Musk's acquisition
					

When Elon Musk's acquisition of Twitter became official, there was a tremendous increase of n-word usage on the site, catching the eye of LeBron James.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## IFocus (31 October 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Didn't take the lizard people very long to start pumping out the Twitter/Elon paranoia.  Didn't someone suggest this is exactly what was going to happen?  Washington post hit this one out of the park.  This story has it all!
> 
> Chinese and Russians
> Racists
> ...




Musk isn't about freedom of speech (wont let any criticism of himself exist for long, never has) he will be about making money and needs Trump and friends to boost the eyes looking at twitter.

Sad the depths some go to.


----------



## IFocus (31 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Come on DB grasp the basics of law and the courts and when some one placed on a charge re prejudice etc.


----------



## DB008 (31 October 2022)




----------



## moXJO (31 October 2022)

IFocus said:


> Come on DB grasp the basics of law and the courts and when some one placed on a charge re prejudice etc.



Democrats are definitely trying to invent a story off this one. I'm surprised I even have to say it after about 50 made up stories from them already.


----------



## IFocus (31 October 2022)

moXJO said:


> Democrats are definitely trying to invent a story off this one. I'm surprised I even have to say it after about 50 made up stories from them already.




I am not saying some thing isn't dodgey FFS its US politics, but once some one is charged its prejudges their right to a fair trial, the court is the place to decide if this is relevant or not. 

Still the yanks just don't seem to care about this stuff.


----------



## moXJO (31 October 2022)

IFocus said:


> I am not saying some thing isn't dodgey FFS its US politics, but once some one is charged its prejudges their right to a fair trial, the court is the place to decide if this is relevant or not.
> 
> Still the yanks just don't seem to care about this stuff.



I haven't been keeping up with elections, but a quick glance seems to suggest the lies and division from either side are as bad as ever


----------



## DB008 (31 October 2022)

Radio chatter from the (Pelosi) incident, "allegedly"






your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Knobby22 (2 November 2022)

Musk wants to charge blue ticks $20 month!


----------



## DB008 (5 November 2022)

​Very generous, get paid not to work if laid off....​


----------



## sptrawler (5 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I never use Titter , so many uninformed comments floating around it dulls the senses and wastes time.
> 
> If Musk is taking it over for ideological reasons, that's a warning signal to me that maybe his ego is overtaking his reason.
> 
> Anyway, we will see, I don't really care one way or the other.



I agree with you, but as you say, so many uninformed comments floating around, it applies to the mainstream media also.

If Musk can put forward something that gives all sides of society an equal voice, he may well make mainstream media obsolete.
I have never been on Facebook, twitter or any of the other social media general content sites, other than  ASF.
From my general observations, mainstream media is focusing on minority groups and this leaves the middle of the road public feeling disenfranchised
So if Musk can capture that audience, mainstream media is toast IMO, how he does that is the $64,000 question.
But everyone thought he was crazy with his E.V vision, now the legacy manufacturers are being put to the sword.
If you keep in mind that the paper media is dying and legacy media is polarised leaning heavy left or heavy right, there is a massive opportunity IMO.


----------



## sptrawler (5 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Musk wants to charge blue ticks $20 month!
> 
> View attachment 148749



That show would probably be seen a non PC these days. Lol


----------



## DB008 (5 November 2022)

Savage


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 November 2022)

DB008 said:


> Very generous, get paid not to work if laid off....




Personally I think sending anonymous emails telling people they're out of a job is as low as it gets.


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Personally I think sending anonymous emails telling people they're out of a job is as low as it gets.



Wut?

Hang out with me for a bit and you'll see hundreds of ways to be a hundred times worse than that.

And how else would you sack 3700 green-haired communist activists all at the same time? Do a Donald en masse?


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Wut?
> 
> Hang out with me for a bit and you'll see hundreds of ways to be a hundred times worse than that.
> 
> And how else would you sack 3700 green-haired communist activists all at the same time? Do a Donald en masse?



I've worked in large organisations when they've done mass redundancies. I wasn't tapped on the shoulder personally but I know some who were and management at least had the guts to face those affected, they didn't hide behind anonymous emails or letters.

If there's a need to downsize well there's a need to downsize. Business is business but at the very least put a name and signature on it. Own the decision.


----------



## moXJO (6 November 2022)

They had to pay them 90 days or whatever for legal reasons. You can't fire that many people in California without 60 days penalty or something.


----------



## DB008 (6 November 2022)




----------



## DB008 (6 November 2022)




----------



## SirRumpole (6 November 2022)

Meanwhile, away from the hype and down to business, Musk took out huge loans to buy a relatively unprofitable business.

I wonder how that will work out.









						Elon Musk's mountain of loans could explain the chaos at Twitter
					

The world's richest man has taken out more than $30 billion in loans to buy Twitter — a relatively unprofitable social media website many have idealised as being a "global town square".




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (6 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Meanwhile, away from the hype and down to business, Musk took out huge loans to buy a relatively unprofitable business.
> 
> I wonder how that will work out.
> 
> ...



Well it will show if people are sick of mainstream media, if Murdoch starts buying in, you know Musk has made the right decision.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Well it will show if people are sick of mainstream media, if Murdoch starts buying in, you know Musk has made the right decision.




I think people are sick of MSM telling them what to think and social media is a way of telling others what normal people are thinking.

Trouble is , do normal people do enough research into issues to make informed decisions ? No because who do we rely on for "facts" ? Answer, the MSM. 

All MSM is biased in some way so people don't get all the facts, they may only get those that suit the publication they are reading.

The only answer is to read as widely as possible and most people don't have time to do that.


----------



## sptrawler (6 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I think people are sick of MSM telling them what to think and social media is a way of telling others what normal people are thinking.
> 
> Trouble is , do normal people do enough research into issues to make informed decisions ? No because who do we rely on for "facts" ? Answer, the MSM.
> 
> ...



You have nailed it, most thinking people are sick of mainstream dribble, that's why if Musk sets up a platform where thinking people can discuss issues rationally, mainstream media is toast it is finished.
If a global platform evolves, which is like ASF, where people can have mature discussions about topics without the trolling.
I think it would send mainstream media into a death spiral, on this forum we don't agree on a lot of subjects, but we do allow others to put forward their opinion and then have robust debate about it.
Usually we all still go away with our own beliefs, but we do end up modifying and softening our stance, which is how it should be IMO.
No one is 100% right and no one is 100% wrong IMO.
The biggest problem Musk faces is, mainstream media will attack him and Twitter, with a vengeance. As they did in the early days of Tesla.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2022)

Elon Musk


The $8 per month is not that much less than Amazon charge for free deliveries and bargain offers. I wonder what Twitter followers will get or squeeze out of Elon Musk who doesn't care a toss about individuals only the profitability of Elon Musk Corporation UnLimited


----------



## noirua (6 November 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 148876​



How can so many people be Twitter employees who think they worked for Twiter.👩‍🎓👨‍🎓
Anyway they get full pay sitting at home until February 3 next year plus substantial payoffs.💲


----------



## DB008 (6 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I think people are sick of MSM telling them what to think




You mean US Intel/CIA

The USA Intel Community has been running propaganda for a while now

Look at the backlash at Musk. So obvious




> Introduced in House (05/10/2012)​Smith-Mundt Modernization Act of 2012 - Amends the United States Information and Educational Exchange Act of 1948 to authorize the Secretary of State and the Broadcasting Board of Governors to provide for the preparation and dissemination of information intended for foreign audiences abroad about the United States, including about its people, its history, and the federal government's policies, through press, publications, radio, motion pictures, the Internet, and other information media, including social media, and through information centers and instructors. (Under current law such authority is restricted to information disseminated abroad, with a limited domestic exception.)
> 
> Authorizes the Secretary and the Board to make available in the United States motion pictures, films, video, audio, and other materials prepared for dissemination abroad or disseminated abroad pursuant to such Act, the United States International Broadcasting Act of 1994, the Radio Broadcasting to Cuba Act, or the Television Broadcasting to Cuba Act.
> 
> ...




https://www.congress.gov/bill/112th-congress/house-bill/5736


.​


----------



## DB008 (7 November 2022)

It's ok, it's (d)ifferent.

Remember that Kathy Griffin posted pictures of a decapitated person (Trump). Not much was said. Imagine the reverse, the country would stop and a minute silence would be observed.

As long as it's left leaning, its ok....
































.​


----------



## DB008 (8 November 2022)

​


----------



## Knobby22 (8 November 2022)

DB008 said:


> ​




I like his post that she should be kicked out for impersonating a comedian.
I am all for this sort of action. Hope he bans a lot more people.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 November 2022)

DB008 said:


> ​





Freedom of speech huh ?


----------



## macca (8 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Freedom of speech huh ?



To me, the point is that she was Not posting as herself, she was pretending to be someone else.

That particular someone was the owner of the place, so obviously she was just being a smart a**

Given that most other social media is heavily censored, it will be interesting to watch what happens on Twitter when genuine posters start posting on topics that are taboo elsewhere.

It would be great if people were allowed to post the truth again


----------



## moXJO (8 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Freedom of speech huh ?



Broke terms and conditions.

You know that thing everyone just scrolls past to tick the check box.


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2022)

Obviously someone isn't happy that Twitter has changed hands.




__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com
				



From the article:
President Joe Biden said Elon Musk’s relationships with other countries are “worthy of being looked at,” though he declined to say whether the world’s richest man was doing anything inappropriate.

“I think that Elon Musk’s cooperation and or technical relationships with other countries is worthy of being looked at,” Biden said at a White House news conference Wednesday. “Whether or not he’s doing anything inappropriate -- I’m not suggesting that. I’m suggesting they’re worth being looked at. But that’s all I’ll say.”

Last month, people familiar with the matter said the Biden administration was discussing whether the US should subject some of Musk’s ventures to national security reviews, including his deal for Twitter Inc. and SpaceX’s Starlink satellite network.

One element of the $44 billion Twitter Inc. deal was the presence of foreign investors in Musk’s consortium. The group includes Prince Alwaleed bin Talal of Saudi Arabia, Binance Holdings Ltd. -- a digital-asset exchange founded and run by a Chinese native -- and Qatar’s sovereign wealth fund. Musk’s Tesla Inc. electric-vehicle company derives about 25% of its revenue from China.

Musk, who once called Biden a damp sock puppet “in human form” has frustrated officials in the US and Europe and drawn praise from America’s rivals for tweets to announce proposals to end Russia’s war in Ukraine and threaten to cut financial support for Starlink internet service in Ukraine.

On Monday, a day before the midterm elections, Musk urged Americans to vote for Republicans, arguing that “shared power curbs the worst excesses of both parties.”

Once he acquired Twitter late last month, Musk embarked on a flurry of changes. After unseating top management and the board, he laid off roughly half the company’s workers -- though some employees were asked to come back.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> One element of the $44 billion Twitter Inc. deal was the presence of foreign investors in Musk’s consortium. The group includes Prince Alwaleed bin Talal of Saudi Arabia, Binance Holdings Ltd. -- a digital-asset exchange founded and run by a Chinese native -- and Qatar’s sovereign wealth fund. Musk’s Tesla Inc. electric-vehicle company derives about 25% of its revenue from China.



Interesting. BBC article is more complete.
Saudi's are the number two investor.
Also, 25% of Tesla revenue is from China. Explains stance on Taiwan.
Musk must be seen to be toeing the line or risk losing his investment.









						Elon Musk foreign ties worth looking at, Joe Biden says
					

The US president was asked whether Saudi Arabia helping the Tesla boss to buy Twitter should be probed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## SirRumpole (12 November 2022)

Musk reads the riot act to employees.

Speech won't be free anymore, you will have to pay a subscription.









						Elon Musk tells staff Twitter may collapse as executive departures continue
					

Twitter staff face an "arduous" but uncertain future as Elon Musk bans working from home and an exodus of high-level executives continues.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## IFocus (12 November 2022)

Musk's loan Interest payments on twitter  per year over a $bil, don't think the business makes that much.

Mouthing off about free speech that's not commercially viable major mistake.

It will be interesting where it all goes.


----------



## wayneL (12 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Musk's loan Interest payments on twitter  per year over a $bil, don't think the business makes that much.
> 
> Mouthing off about free speech that's not commercially viable major mistake.
> 
> It will be interesting where it all goes.



Rubbish and a profound disregard as to the meaning of free speech.

One must always consider the consequences of their speech. There are still terms and conditions for using the site, just like any public forum. Contravene those and expect to be excluded.

As long as those terms are reasonable, then all good


----------



## Knobby22 (12 November 2022)

You have to give it to Elon Musk.

His ambition for Twitter is admirable and he is putting everything into redeveloping the business in not ideal circumstances.

I truly hope he succeeds.


----------



## IFocus (12 November 2022)




----------



## IFocus (12 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Rubbish and a profound disregard as to the meaning of free speech.
> 
> One must always consider the consequences of their speech. There are still terms and conditions for using the site, just like any public forum. Contravene those and expect to be excluded.
> 
> As long as those terms are reasonable, then all good




Didn't Elon fire the mob who looked after standards etc you know get rid of all those woke censors.

Not sure of the veracity  of the below but good example perhaps.


----------



## wayneL (12 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Didn't Elon fire the mob who looked after standards etc you know get rid of all those woke censors.
> 
> Not sure of the veracity  of the below but good example perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 149148



So what? The market moves every single day on bs and rumours.... and that account was banned.


----------



## IFocus (12 November 2022)

Professor Scott Galloway on Musk's folly. 









						Hubris | No Mercy / No Malice
					

The rich get richer. Data supports it. In the past three decades, the share of U.S. wealth held by the top 1% has gone from 24% to 32%. Like most cliches, “the rich get richer” became a cliche because it’s true… of money, and power. The powerful tend to aggregate more power, incumbents get...




					www.profgalloway.com


----------



## moXJO (13 November 2022)

Twitter will take time to break it down and rebuild. Doesn't help you have a bunch of airhead leftists whinging misinformation loudly. 
But he would of been aware of the issue before he bought. 

Apparently he told one manager to fire a bunch of people and that manager vomited into a bin at his feet. Even the "diversity hires" weren't safe. They also cut free lunches. 

He isn't playing around, twitter I think may have turned a profit for only 1-2 years. If he didn't take over twitter would have ended up broke


----------



## sptrawler (13 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> He isn't playing around, twitter I think may have turned a profit for only 1-2 years. If he didn't take over twitter would have ended up broke



It does indicate that there was some serious problems, when the seller takes the buyer to court, to make them buy it. 🤣


----------



## moXJO (13 November 2022)

This is the guy that started an ev car company and mass produced them, which has never been done.

Built a space flight company and landed rockets on the back of a boat multiple times, which has never been done.

He built an online payment system which had  never been done.

But twitter he already has a target and it's weibo or wechat that the Chinese use for everything (social,video, payments etc)
Elon shouldn't have too much trouble aside from the populist dcks crowding.


----------



## DB008 (15 November 2022)




----------



## IFocus (16 November 2022)

Explains how politics wasn't the driver of twitter pre Musk and why.

Elon Musk Would Have Done Better With Twitter If He’d Read Noam Chomsky


Except Musk immediately discovered that advertisers hate freewheeling, raucous political debate. Josh Marshall, the founder of Talking Points Memo, explained this cogently in a recent article about his experience running an outlet devoted to politics:

Advertisers don’t want to be near controversy. Indeed, they don’t even want to be near things that are upsetting or agitating. This is why all political and political news media face an inverse premium in advertising because the content is inherently polarizing. You can show the same ad to the same people the same amount of times and you’ll get more money if the content is fashion or parenthood or entertainment than if it’s politics. It’s a bedrock rule of the world of advertising.











						Elon Musk Would Have Done Better With Twitter If He’d Read Noam Chomsky
					

Musk is impaled on the horns of a corporate dilemma described in radical critiques of the media.




					theintercept.com


----------



## wayneL (16 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Explains how politics wasn't the driver of twitter pre Musk and why.
> 
> Elon Musk Would Have Done Better With Twitter If He’d Read Noam Chomsky
> 
> ...



Yeah, let's just susu







IFocus said:


> Explains how politics wasn't the driver of twitter pre Musk and why.
> 
> Elon Musk Would Have Done Better With Twitter If He’d Read Noam Chomsky
> 
> ...



Yeah, let's just silence the conservatives, so there's no debate with communists and gender fanatics.

The bias of these clowns is astonishing


----------



## IFocus (16 November 2022)

Hard to say who the conservatives are or what they stand for other than cultural wars these days.


----------



## DB008 (18 November 2022)

Anyone Surprised? 

4 hour work weeks
Take days/weeks/months off at a time





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Work four hours a week. Makes sense why Elon is firing Twitter employees left and right.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 November 2022)

Twitter may be on the verge of collapse after mass staff walkouts.









						Twitter users think the site will shut down amid mass employee exit
					

Twitter users were in a frenzy of speculation on Friday afternoon that the website might be forced into an immediate shutdown after hundreds of employees




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Twitter may be on the verge of collapse after mass staff walkouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SirRumpole (18 November 2022)

wayneL said:


>





He would say that wouldn't he ?


----------



## wayneL (18 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> He would say that wouldn't he ?



As opposed to all the salty leftists having little hissy fits?


----------



## The Triangle (18 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Twitter may be on the verge of collapse after mass staff walkouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not surprising the company was loss making when they employ the kind of people who were also buying crypto last year...Actually, I'd say twitters fortunes are looking pretty good.   As I've said before, this era of endless money - and jobs for 'tech' is at an end.  Wonder if anyone told these kiddies that all the other big tech firms are getting rid of people too?  




And I would suggest twitter can continue to function with a whole lot fewer employees as well.


----------



## DB008 (20 November 2022)

Twitter poll - should Trump be reinstated?

Why was Trump banned in the first place?





Vote count so far....


----------



## wayneL (20 November 2022)




----------



## DB008 (20 November 2022)

​


----------



## JohnDe (20 November 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Not surprising the company was loss making when they employ the kind of people who were also buying crypto last year...Actually, I'd say twitters fortunes are looking pretty good.   As I've said before, this era of endless money - and jobs for 'tech' is at an end.  Wonder if anyone told these kiddies that all the other big tech firms are getting rid of people too?
> View attachment 149425
> 
> And I would suggest twitter can continue to function with a whole lot fewer employees as well.
> ...






> *As tech lay-offs spread, Meta sacks 11,000 workers*
> Job cuts come to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DB008 (20 November 2022)




----------



## moXJO (21 November 2022)

Another way to look at it:
Who's talking about Facebook, tiktok, instagram?

It's been twitter coverage 24/7 with record usage.
The guy knows how to showboat.


----------



## IFocus (21 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Another way to look at it:
> Who's talking about Facebook, tiktok, instagram?
> 
> It's been twitter coverage 24/7 with record usage.
> The guy knows how to showboat.





Its only any good if it attracts advertising (90% of twitter revenue) unless Musk can convert it to some other means of income. 

For all the endless debate about freedom of speech or politics it all means SFA, twitter is a business and it was losing bucket loads of money before Musk paid to much for it.

How Musk can pull the rabbit out of the hat remains to be seen.


----------



## wayneL (21 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Its only any good if it attracts advertising (90% of twitter revenue) unless Musk can convert it to some other means of income.
> 
> For all the endless debate about freedom of speech or politics it all means SFA, twitter is a business and it was losing bucket loads of money before Musk paid to much for it.
> 
> How Musk can pull the rabbit out of the hat remains to be seen.



Plenty of advertising on my timeline.


----------



## The Triangle (21 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Its only any good if it attracts advertising (90% of twitter revenue) unless Musk can convert it to some other means of income.
> 
> For all the endless debate about freedom of speech or politics it all means SFA, twitter is a business and it was losing bucket loads of money before Musk paid to much for it.
> 
> How Musk can pull the rabbit out of the hat remains to be seen.



What is your valuation of twitter and what is a bucket load of money?  Have you been through twitters 10-Ks? I doubt it.   Twitter made a _bucket _load of profit in 2018 and 2019 when revenue was 2/3 of what it was in 2021 and only lost money in 2021 due to class action lawsuit being settled.  Musk has done what he needed to which was control costs rather than grow revenue (which is counter to the prevailing Ivy league mentality in tech that would have been driving the board of twitter).   They were clearly spending $1 to generate $0.80 of revenue to satisfy the need for 'growth' maybe they can afford to dop off the advertising revenue and go back to being small and lean.  




Twitter still has significant cashflow generation from operations and blew a hell of a lot of money on capex - capex on things like laptops for employees which they don't have anymore, for office space they don't need, for office improvements they don't need.  This is a turnaround specialists wet dream - positive operating cashflow mixed with horrific uncontrolled capital spending.  Simply having an adult in the room telling the man-children twitter employed that you cannot have a $5000 beanbag chair by will probably equate to a half billion a year in savings.


----------



## IFocus (21 November 2022)

The Triangle said:


> What is your valuation of twitter and what is a bucket load of money?  Have you been through twitters 10-Ks? I doubt it.   Twitter made a _bucket _load of profit in 2018 and 2019 when revenue was 2/3 of what it was in 2021 and only lost money in 2021 due to class action lawsuit being settled.  Musk has done what he needed to which was control costs rather than grow revenue (which is counter to the prevailing Ivy league mentality in tech that would have been driving the board of twitter).   They were clearly spending $1 to generate $0.80 of revenue to satisfy the need for 'growth' maybe they can afford to dop off the advertising revenue and go back to being small and lean.
> View attachment 149547
> 
> Twitter still has significant cashflow generation from operations and blew a hell of a lot of money on capex - capex on things like laptops for employees which they don't have anymore, for office space they don't need, for office improvements they don't need.  This is a turnaround specialists wet dream - positive operating cashflow mixed with horrific uncontrolled capital spending.  Simply having an adult in the room telling the man-children twitter employed that you cannot have a $5000 beanbag chair by will probably equate to a half billion a year in savings.
> View attachment 149550




You are right I haven't maybe Musk is a social media business genius after all, we'll see.


----------



## moXJO (22 November 2022)

The Triangle said:


> What is your valuation of twitter and what is a bucket load of money?  Have you been through twitters 10-Ks? I doubt it.   Twitter made a _bucket _load of profit in 2018 and 2019 when revenue was 2/3 of what it was in 2021 and only lost money in 2021 due to class action lawsuit being settled.  Musk has done what he needed to which was control costs rather than grow revenue (which is counter to the prevailing Ivy league mentality in tech that would have been driving the board of twitter).   They were clearly spending $1 to generate $0.80 of revenue to satisfy the need for 'growth' maybe they can afford to dop off the advertising revenue and go back to being small and lean.
> View attachment 149547
> 
> Twitter still has significant cashflow generation from operations and blew a hell of a lot of money on capex - capex on things like laptops for employees which they don't have anymore, for office space they don't need, for office improvements they don't need.  This is a turnaround specialists wet dream - positive operating cashflow mixed with horrific uncontrolled capital spending.  Simply having an adult in the room telling the man-children twitter employed that you cannot have a $5000 beanbag chair by will probably equate to a half billion a year in savings.
> ,



He also has a habit of cutting teams down to super enthusiastic, highly capable people (eg one of his AI teams is 150 people where other companies have 3000 mediocre turn ups).

He cuts out the bloat to those that actually do the work.

I'm no massive elon fan either. My post history is pretty abusive towards him. But I do think he can get a result.


----------



## The Triangle (23 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> He also has a habit of cutting teams down to super enthusiastic, highly capable people (eg one of his AI teams is 150 people where other companies have 3000 mediocre turn ups).
> 
> He cuts out the bloat to those that actually do the work.
> 
> I'm no massive elon fan either. My post history is pretty abusive towards him. But I do think he can get a result.



I would be very scared if I were a tech worker in California right now. 

If Musk succeeds in having twitter 'work' with what sounds like 25% of the original workforce, it will have significant ramifications for the rest of the industry.  Facebook, Google, Apple, Amazon, all the other techs out there would start getting unrelenting pressure to use the 'twitter model' to slash and burn the workforce.


----------



## JohnDe (23 November 2022)

The Triangle said:


> I would be very scared if I were a tech worker in California right now.
> 
> If Musk succeeds in having twitter 'work' with what sounds like 25% of the original workforce, it will have significant ramifications for the rest of the industry.  Facebook, Google, Apple, Amazon, all the other techs out there would start getting unrelenting pressure to use the 'twitter model' to slash and burn the workforce.





I think that the tech industry are already feeling the pressure. Their pricing structure is insane. Last year my business was given a quote to 'update' the website, buy the same guys that built it a few years previously. 

They were telling me that it was outdated, not safe for users, blah blah. I said 'ok, give me a quote'. They came back with ' here is the plan, we are going to give you this and that all for free for the special price of .....' 

It was highway robbery, and I told them so. They said that they'd come back with a revised offer. I'm still waiting, but I don't care. The web site is still working, no complaints from anyone, business is busier than ever.

IT needs a very hard and good shake up.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 November 2022)

You see what happens when you don't spend enough also. It's more about how good your management is.


----------



## moXJO (24 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> You see what happens when you don't spend enough also. It's more about how good your management is.



Tesla spends so much money on projects they literally are at full capacity. Spending anymore won't help. Elon seems to find dedicated geniuses.


----------



## DB008 (24 November 2022)

You can't make this stuff up.....

Her... 

Lol



https://nitter.net/respectelves/status/1595258796875862017?s=21​


----------



## DB008 (29 November 2022)

​


----------



## DB008 (1 December 2022)

Free speech, but only if it fits our narrative....


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 December 2022)

Free speech on Twitter is desperately needed, but it won't slow the real problem.  All the world's governments and big corporations are in a race to dominate the world.  They didn't choose to compete - they _have_ to.  If they don't compete, they're going to be dominated by someone else, or some other country.  It's not like a world war where you have a chance of recovery, fighting back or rebuilding.  It's not like the space race where you still can come in second and survive.  It's not like the nuclear arms race where both sides knew they couldn't/shouldn't act.

The tech race has no such limits or repurcussions.  The first to win the tech race will control the world and be unstoppable.  They all know it.  I'm referring to things like the ability to destroy an entire country so quickly that they have no time to reply.  Drone and robot warfare, infrastructure hacking, new weaponry and other horrible stuff.

Or... maybe we realize how stupid this is, and leaders come to their senses.  Also possible.


----------



## DB008 (2 December 2022)

Quick, jump on board the propaganda train.... 





​The MSM have now fully adopted one of the wildest theories by amplifying “Muh brain-chips”. They are peddling the idea that Elon has some sort of dark, nefarious plot to control all humanity with Nueralink brain-chips.​
If people would actually read these articles, it clarifies that the chips are for tragically injured people to regain neurological function (ie, blind people).​
And for those of you who fall for this propaganda and who are afraid of “Muh brain-chips” guess what, you don’t have to get one.....​
​


----------



## The Triangle (2 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> Quick, jump on board the propaganda train....
> 
> 
> View attachment 149967
> ...



Exactly, we won't be forced to get a brain chip just like we were not forced to get a vaccination and a dozen booster shots.


----------



## JohnDe (2 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Exactly, we won't be forced to get a brain chip just like we were not forced to get a vaccination and a dozen booster shots.




I have several mates that have not had one single vaccination, they all work full.


----------



## DB008 (3 December 2022)

I'll sum it up - The Left wants Twitter gone after losing it. 

Also the Left, We want free speech, but only if it fits our narrative


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> I'll sum it up - The Left wants Twitter gone after losing it.
> 
> Also the Left, We want free speech, but only if it fits our narrative



Free speech. Yes.

Misinformation (deliberate lies) has no right to be spread as it fools the feeble minded and can get them to act irrationally. It is also annoying for the general populace and they will leave.

Advertisers don't want to be involved if Twitter descends into a cesspit. Musk is learning fast.


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Free speech. Yes.
> 
> Misinformation (deliberate lies) has no right to be spread as it fools the feeble minded and can get them to act irrationally. It is also annoying for the general populace and they will leave.
> 
> Advertisers don't want to be involved if Twitter descends into a cesspit. Musk is learning fast.



Deliberate lies eh?

I think what you are trying to say is that deliberate lies are only allowed from one side.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Deliberate lies eh?
> 
> I think what you are trying to say is that deliberate lies are only allowed from one side.



Yea, OK. Some old stuff.
E.g. Obama is a Muslim  his wife is a man, Clinton runs a child sex ring under Denver Airport. Need I go on. Pure trash.

So I sell Mars Bars, nah won't be good to be seen advertising there.


----------



## DB008 (3 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Free speech. Yes.
> 
> Misinformation (deliberate lies) has no right to be spread as it fools the feeble minded and can get them to act irrationally. It is also annoying for the general populace and they will leave.




Oh how misinformed you are. Please take off your bias glasses (if possible...)

The gates are starting to open up....

Read the thread....







https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1598822959866683394?refresh=1670027438​

.


----------



## DB008 (3 December 2022)

But the 2020 Presidential Election was legit...

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂

You still believe it, ha!







​.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> Oh how misinformed you are. Please take off your bias glasses (if possible...)
> 
> The gates are starting to open up....
> 
> ...




That thread starts off OK but goes to cesspool pretty quickly.


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Yea, OK. Some old stuff.
> E.g. Obama is a Muslim  his wife is a man, Clinton runs a child sex ring under Denver Airport. Need I go on. Pure trash.
> 
> So I sell Mars Bars, nah won't be good to be seen advertising there.



Twitter files as above
Russia collusion
P###gate
Hunter Biden
... There's hundreds of them, need I go on?

And I would leave the pedo question open, bro.


----------



## DB008 (3 December 2022)

I wonder if our tax payer funded ABC News will correct themselves?

Probably not...

​


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2022)

You guys are so far down the rabbit hole you can't get out.

If Twitter becomes the home of old men conspiracy theorists then it is doomed.


----------



## DB008 (3 December 2022)

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂

Good one. Is it 1st April?

I think you need a recap

Even when confronted with evidence contrary to your beliefs/bias, you still don't believe it to be true. Sums you up to a T

​


----------



## DB008 (3 December 2022)

Part 2 coming tomorrow​


----------



## DB008 (4 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> That thread starts off OK but goes to cesspool pretty quickly.






The reason it took Twitter forever to police child exploitation in the past is because they secretly support child exploitation, and the tool they allegedly designed to moderate child pornography was weaponized to censor conservatives instead. By direct order from the Biden campaign, as well as the DHS/FBI. 

Twitter literally stopped policing for child pornography to make sure people didn’t hear about the Hunter Biden laptop story before the election. 

Twitter was the “Ministry of Truth”


----------



## DB008 (5 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (7 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (8 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (8 December 2022)

Dan Bongino does a great summary of what has been going on. I wouldn't be surprised if the Clinton's were somehow tied into this somehow.... 

​


----------



## wayneL (9 December 2022)

Twitter files, part 2


----------



## DB008 (9 December 2022)

The new details confirm that Twitter execs were intentionally manipulating trends and preventing the growth and reach of conservative voices. This is a form of brainwashing. 

By limiting the amplification of conservative voices and manipulating “what’s trending”, users’ perception of the public consensus/groupthink is distorted.

Twitter execs were KNOWINGLY psychologically manipulating/brainwashing their approximate 450 million users.

In coordination with, and ordered by, the DNC/FBI.


----------



## DB008 (9 December 2022)

Very interesting.... 
​Jack Dorsey tells Congress under oath that he doesn't censor or shadow-ban Republicans.​
Vijaya Gadde, the high priestess of the ministry of truth, intently watches over Dorsey's shoulder.​
Senator Mike Doyle places @realDonaldTrump, @DevinNunes, and @KevinMcCarthy's statements on Twitter shadow-banning conservatives "into the record" and calls them a "load of crap."​
​


----------



## DB008 (10 December 2022)




----------



## Knobby22 (10 December 2022)

And here we go.








						Musk's 'watershed moment': What the numbers are telling us about misinformation on Twitter
					

The volume of COVID-19 misinformation has jumped alarmingly on Twitter, while anti-vaccination networks that had formerly been dispersed are already reforming and reorganising, according to research.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## DB008 (10 December 2022)

Here we go... 

​


----------



## DB008 (10 December 2022)




----------



## Knobby22 (10 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 150322​



I read it and there was misinformation and the FBI getting involved. Does the freedom of speech extend to lying deliberately? 
The insurrection ended up happening and honestly the FBI should have done more.


----------



## wayneL (10 December 2022)

"Insurrection"  

C'mon Knobs, if that was an insurrection, Jack Thompson should've been advertising it. (If you remember the Claytons ads, ya know, the insurrection you have when you're not having an insurrection )


----------



## Knobby22 (10 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> "Insurrection"
> 
> C'mon Knobs, if that was an insurrection, Jack Thompson should've been advertising it. (If you remember the Claytons ads, ya know, the insurrection you have when you're not having an insurrection )



People died.


----------



## IFocus (10 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> "Insurrection"
> 
> C'mon Knobs, if that was an insurrection, Jack Thompson should've been advertising it. (If you remember the Claytons ads, ya know, the insurrection you have when you're not having an insurrection )




US courts have been saying it was.


----------



## wayneL (10 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> People died.



Would you like to detail those deceased and the circumstances around their death?

Additionally, can you please detail other fatalities during the BLM and associated riots and their circumstances?


----------



## Knobby22 (10 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Would you like to detail those deceased and the circumstances around their death?
> 
> Additionally, can you please detail other fatalities during the BLM and associated riots and their circumstances?



And 150 officers were injured.









						These Are the People Who Died in Connection With the Capitol Riot
					

A bipartisan Senate report found that at least seven people had lost their lives in connection with the Jan. 6 attack.




					www.google.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (10 December 2022)

Shock horror, history repeats, but just a different Party. It's a shame politics is so tribal IMO.


Protests at Democratic National Convention in Chicago​https://www.history.com › this-day-in-history › protests...



On August 28, 1968, at the _Democratic_ National Convention in Chicago, thousands of Vietnam War protesters battle police in the streets, while the Democratic ...









						1968 Democratic National Convention protests - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wayneL (10 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> And 150 officers were injured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you read that? 

Which of those died from activities associated with the attempted overthrow of the US government?

No doubt, there was was dumb shxt that went that day, but not much different to BLM and other dumshxt riots... or the leftist imbeciles that actually invaded the Senate as it sat a few years ago.

Let us discuss what insurrection actually means... hint, it usually involves organisation and lots of guns, not a band of idiots that got over excited (and egged on by Fed plants).

Insurrection indeed!


----------



## Knobby22 (10 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> So you read that?
> 
> Which of those died from activities associated with the attempted overthrow of the US government?
> 
> ...



Oh yea, Federal plants, 
 Let's just agree to disagree. I am dropping the subject.


----------



## DB008 (11 December 2022)

Here we go... 

​


----------



## DB008 (11 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The insurrection ended up happening and honestly the FBI should have done more.




Lol

Have you not read the Twitter files?
The FBI was involved, but not in the way you think. The FBI should be disbanded at this point in time. They are basically an arm of the DNC, enforcers. Who do you think unlocked the magnetically sealed Colombus Doors (which weigh around 10 tons) on Capitol Hill on Jan 6? (I'll give you a hint, it was unlocked from the inside) 




Knobby22 said:


> Oh yea, Federal plants,



Yep. Who is Ray Epps?


Director Wray should be in Gitmo for his role

















​


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 December 2022)

Elon just tweeted that his pronouns are Prosecute/Fauci.

So obviously he has just uncovered some dirt on Fauci, and it will be presented in the next release of Twitter Files.  This is going to be *big.*

I assume Fauci gave orders to Twitter to silence any medical expert on Twitter who questioned the safety/efficacy of the vaccine.  If he did, that's a problem.  It _potentially_ endangers a lot of lives.

It's funny, since covid I've come to realize some conspiracy theories are factual.  I wouldn't be alone in that.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> Very interesting....
> ​Jack Dorsey tells Congress under oath that he doesn't censor or shadow-ban Republicans.​
> Vijaya Gadde, the high priestess of the ministry of truth, intently watches over Dorsey's shoulder.​
> Senator Mike Doyle places @realDonaldTrump, @DevinNunes, and @KevinMcCarthy's statements on Twitter shadow-banning conservatives "into the record" and calls them a "load of crap."​
> ​





The US justice system in a nutshell:

A commoner is suspected of crime, so he is brought before a judge and jury.  He is *told* whether he did wrong.

When a business leader is suspected of crime, he is brought before Congress and *asked* if he did wrong.  If he says "no", (like Jack), then what....  we just take his word for it?  Because that's exactly what happened.


----------



## DB008 (12 December 2022)

Spot on


​


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 December 2022)

Fascinating developments just now.

Musk just posted that *Fauci lied to Congress and funded GoF research that killed millions of people!*


----------



## DB008 (12 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (13 December 2022)

THREAD: THE TWITTER FILES PART FIVE.


THE REMOVAL OF TRUMP FROM TWITTER.







​


----------



## sptrawler (13 December 2022)

Elon in the cross hairs for "cancelling".
The mob are getting agitated, wont be long and the pitchforks will come out of the closets IMO, he has upset the 'powers that be'. 🤣 









						Elon Musk loudly booed on stage at Dave Chappelle show
					

The controversial comedian asked the audience to “make some noise for the richest man in the world”. They certainly did.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## DB008 (13 December 2022)




----------



## wayneL (13 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Elon in the cross hairs for "cancelling".
> The mob are getting agitated, wont be long and the pitchforks will come out of the closets IMO, he has upset the 'powers that be'. 🤣
> 
> 
> ...



Ah the narrative.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Elon in the cross hairs for "cancelling".
> The mob are getting agitated, wont be long and the pitchforks will come out of the closets IMO, he has upset the 'powers that be'. 🤣
> 
> 
> ...



It's not the powers that be, its ordinary people. if he went to a Trump rally he would be cheered.


----------



## sptrawler (13 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> It's not the powers that be, its ordinary people. if he went to a Trump rally he would be cheered.



Why is that? is he a right wing looney or something, I thought the left loved him. But I've never followed his presentations etc.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Why is that? is he a right wing looney or something, I thought the left loved him. But I've never followed his presentations etc.



Check out DBs comments.


----------



## sptrawler (13 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Check out DBs comments.



Yes, but is all the hate because he is taking a lot of the regulation off twitter and stripping down the bloat, because it wasn't long ago he was the green team pin up boy with E.V's re usable rockets etc.
If it is because he isn't toeing the our way or the highway fanatics, well it just shows how one eyed they are, you can only bring about so much change by denying your opposition a voice, eventually the silenced group get angry and then trouble starts IMO.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> eventually the silenced group get angry and then trouble starts IMO.



Yes, very true.
Elon is going with the loud hating mob eg Fauci, FBI etc. in pursuit of profit but the silent majority will express their opinion if given the chance in the flesh.

Think he got a wake up call.
My son used to be a massive fan.


----------



## sptrawler (13 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, very true.
> Elon is going with the loud hating mob eg Fauci, FBI etc. in pursuit of profit but the silent majority will express their opinion if given the chance in the flesh.
> 
> Think he got a wake up call.
> My son used to be a massive fan.



Interesting.


----------



## DB008 (15 December 2022)




----------



## wayneL (15 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> US courts have been saying it was.



Fun fact, nobody has been convicted, or even charged with insurrection.


----------



## The Triangle (15 December 2022)

Aaaaaaand as predicted....   Yep - 'safety' used as an excuse by the new Twitter bosses to ban accounts and censor free speech.  Just as the old twitter guard used 'safety' to ban accounts they didn't like.   I hope for fun CNN or some other liberal site puts a widget up on their website or TV channel tracking Elon's private airplane.  

Elon can't claim he's worried for his safety then go on stage at a Dave Chapelle event...   


The Triangle said:


> Twitter needed change.  Any change will do.
> 
> But do people honestly believe Musk - who has thin skin and a long-long history of going after anyone who criticizes or disagrees with him is really going to make Twitter a free-speech zone?   I think we're more likely to just see the censorship shift to the other side of the spectrum.   Especially look at the past week - the world / media certainly turned on him with the Ukraine comments.  How do we know he won't start rigging the polls on twitter in his favour?   Anyways seems too late to influence mid-terms.
> 
> And all these years I thought kim dotcom was in jail.  Learn something new every day.






The Triangle said:


> People are confusing the issues here...   Free speech is a two part issue - part one is being able to say what you want, part two is the consequences (or lack of) for what you say.   I'm sure Elon will let anyone post anything. But he'll also probably have no issue going after people for what they post.
> 
> The threat of financial ruin works with a greater efficiency then the threat of being locked out of twitter or facebook.   The LNP know this very well.



Oh and he's going to sue the kid too?  Sounds like Liberal party material to me!  








						Elon Musk taking legal action over Twitter account that tracks his private jet
					

Twitter's owner says an account tracking his private jet has put his son's safety at risk.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Aaaaaaand as predicted....   Yep - 'safety' used as an excuse by the new Twitter bosses to ban accounts and censor free speech.  Just as the old twitter guard used 'safety' to ban accounts they didn't like.   I hope for fun CNN or some other liberal site puts a widget up on their website or TV channel tracking Elon's private airplane.



Yep he's toast, the mob are after him, wont be long before GM and Ford will get to bail out Tesla. 
The more things change, the more they stay the same. 🤣

Elon Musk bans critical journalists from Twitter​The reporters, from the New York Times, CNN and more, had been tweeting about the billionaire’s private jet.









						Elon Musk sells new $3.6bn tranche of Tesla shares
					

Latest selloff takes total sale this year to $23bn and follows loss of world’s richest man title




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Exclusive: Musk’s Neuralink faces federal probe, employee backlash over animal tests
					

Elon Musk’s Neuralink, a medical device company, is under federal investigation for potential animal-welfare violations amid internal staff complaints that its animal testing is being rushed, causing needless suffering and deaths.




					www.reuters.com
				












						Exclusive: Tesla faces U.S. criminal probe over self-driving claims
					

The U.S. Department of Justice launched the probe last year following more than a dozen crashes, some fatal, involving Tesla’s driver assistance system Autopilot, people familiar with the matter say.




					www.reuters.com
				








__





						Loading...
					





					edition.cnn.com


----------



## wayneL (16 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yep he's toast, the mob are after him, wont be long before GM and Ford will get to bail out Tesla.
> The more things change, the more they stay the same. 🤣
> 
> Elon Musk bans critical journalists from Twitter​The reporters, from the New York Times, CNN and more, had been tweeting about the billionaire’s private jet.
> ...



Meanwhile, normal people are seeing through the narrative and enjoying the new Twitter.


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Meanwhile, normal people are seeing through the narrative and enjoying the new Twitter.



There is a lot of money to made, from sending Musk bankrupt. 

Step 1, get the fan club against him. Check
Step 2, get the establishment against him. Check
Step 3, get the bankers against him. Hmm they weigh up the risk reward, so the decision will wait, many who bet against him before lost badly. 🤣


----------



## wayneL (16 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (16 December 2022)

* Journalists *





​


----------



## sptrawler (17 December 2022)

Well if it's true and I'm not saying it is, no high profile person would want a social media thread that accurately pinpointed their location.
Really the general public weren't happy with the Government covid tracking apps, that pinpointed peoples locations and were used for legitimate reasons.
I haven't followed Musk's career because I'm a bit staid/conservative in my thinking, but since this twitter episode, it has become an interesting subject to watch unfold.


----------



## The Triangle (17 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> * Journalists *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone provided any proof of this 'real time doxing'?  Posting private jet locations is hardly doxing.  Where is the police report of the crazy stalker?  Looks like someone just had a little hissy fit and suspended a bunch of journalists who were critical of him and suspended the mastodon (which is an alternative to twitter) account.   

Can't wait for the 2025 version of the "twitter files" when George Soros buys twitter from Elon and exposes how twitter and the Russians conspired with the proud boys to kill free speech and shadow ban and silence the democrats and left

Here's some journalists calling out Elon, he obviously just left the conversation.


----------



## sptrawler (17 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Anyone provided any proof of this 'real time doxing'?  Posting private jet locations is hardly doxing.  Where is the police report of the crazy stalker?  Looks like someone just had a little hissy fit and suspended a bunch of journalists who were critical of him and suspended the mastodon (which is an alternative to twitter) account.
> 
> Can't wait for the 2025 version of the "twitter files" when George Soros buys twitter from Elon and exposes how twitter and the Russians conspired with the proud boys to kill free speech and shadow ban and silence the democrats and left
> 
> Here's some journalists calling out Elon, he obviously just left the conversation.




Didn't follow much of this stuff until recently, but I do value your input, what is doxing?
But anyone who suspends mainstream reporters, who are wage slaves to the editors, who are wage slaves to the advertisers, who are the mega rich dudes.
It all becomes convoluted in my humble opinion, follow the money, simple easy route.
It's a bit like saying the pokies aren't fixed, the drag nags aren't fixed, anything where money can be won or lost, is open to corruption.
Rich humans don't like losing money, poor humans don't have a choice.


----------



## DB008 (17 December 2022)

​


----------



## DB008 (17 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (17 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (17 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (17 December 2022)

Matt Taibbi (@mtaibbi) tweeted at 7:00 am on Sat, Dec 17, 2022:

1. THREAD: The Twitter Files, Part Six

*TWITTER, THE FBI SUBSIDIARY*










.​


----------



## wayneL (17 December 2022)

Still being studiously ignored while they have tantrums over their own TOC breeches.


----------



## DB008 (17 December 2022)

But the FBI couldn't spare any agents to verify Hunter Biden laptop.

At this point in time with evidence shown in today's Twitter leak, the FBI is basically an arm of the DNC and should be disbanded.

What a joke the FBI has become...


----------



## DB008 (17 December 2022)

​Maybe the FBI should have looked into how the 2020 Election was fraudulent, but instead, the FBI became woke, and weak and bend the knee. Now the laughing stock of the world.....
​


----------



## wayneL (17 December 2022)

Trump made an interesting policy statement regarding this, should he be elected again.


----------



## DB008 (17 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (18 December 2022)




----------



## Knobby22 (19 December 2022)

Told you he was smart. Good way to get out. Word is he is hanging out with new minted billionaire Jared Kushner and is working a deal to get outside funding which will involve someone else being CEO.
Also let the reporters back.
As I said when he got booed it was a wakeup call.


----------



## DB008 (19 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (19 December 2022)

Elon has done more for free speech and show government collusion in the space of 1 month than the rest of the Main-Stream-Media in the last decade


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> Elon has done more for free speech and show government collusion in the space of 1 month than the rest of the Main-Stream-Media in the last decade



As well as exposing the leftist establishment and media as monumental hypocrites and infantile crybullies.

The minions all indulging in ¹phallicious argument, as per usual.

¹misspelling intentional


----------



## IFocus (19 December 2022)

You gents need to get out more   😂  😂


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> You gents need to get out more   😂  😂



Typical lack of reasoning.

Why, Komrade?


----------



## DB008 (20 December 2022)

The FBI is basically a modern day Stasi


----------



## DB008 (20 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (20 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (20 December 2022)

​The Babylon Bee excelling once again....












https://babylonbee.com/news/elon-to-stay-as-twitter-ceo-after-counting-mail-in-votes​


----------



## DB008 (20 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (21 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (21 December 2022)

Part 8 Just dropped

In America, the First Amendment has been thrown out the window. The USA has turned into a State run by the Intel Community. How sad.

But don't worry, the 2020 US Presidential Election was the most secure in history™

​


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2022)

Musk to step down as CEO of Twitter after being thrown out by users.









						Elon Musk will step down as Twitter CEO
					

Days after a poll of Twitter users voted for Elon Musk to quit as CEO, he says he will do just that – and is looking for his replacement.




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## DB008 (21 December 2022)

Why not just post the original Tweet?




.​


----------



## wayneL (21 December 2022)

DB008 said:


> Why not just post the original Tweet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gotta make it fit the narrative


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Gotta make it fit the narrative



What narrative is that ?


----------



## wayneL (21 December 2022)

Rocket man bad


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Rocket man bad



57.5% of Twitter users think so .


----------



## wayneL (21 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> 57.5% of Twitter users think so .



Nah, the 10% of crybaby leftists think so, the rest are bots and Tesla investors who want him to stop messing around trolling crybaby leftists.


----------



## moXJO (21 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Nah, the 10% of crybaby leftists think so, the rest are bots and Tesla investors who want him to stop messing around trolling crybaby leftists.



This is actually true


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> This is actually true




I don't know if the numbers are true, but a lot of Tesla investors would want him to quit playing games with Twitter and get on with generating real money.


----------



## DB008 (21 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> What narrative is that ?




Have you not been reading the Twitter files? 

1) The FBI, CIA, DHS, DOJ (and other US Government Agencies) have been engaged in propaganda against the American people

2) The 1st & 4th Amendments have  been impeded upon

3) jack Dorsey lied under oath to Congress

4) Said 3 Letter Agencies have been politized and are left wing/woke. FBI has direct line into social media companies to change narrative/ban/shadow ban users

5) FBI cover up of Hunter Biden laptop

6) The real 'insurrection' is the 3 Letter Agencies spying on a political candidate and a sitting US President

7) Jan 6 was a complete set up. Trump asked Nancy Pelosi for National Guard assistance, was denied

8) 2020 US Presidential Election was fraudulent. Read Maricopa County report.


----------



## DB008 (21 December 2022)




----------



## DB008 (22 December 2022)

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂






The FBI has been taking notes from the CIA....







​


----------



## DB008 (22 December 2022)

The FBI peddled the bogus Steele Dossier in 2016 to get illegal warrants to spy on Trump. And then it peddled lies to censor reporting about Hunter Biden in 2020
The FBI confiscated every single recording from Epstein's island and then never spoke of it again
The FBI has gone woke and become an arm the of the DNC

At this point in time, the FBI has zero credibility. Probably a false flag incoming shortly....


----------



## DB008 (25 December 2022)

FBI and CIA involvement in the fraudulent 2020 Election.

"OGA" - Other Government Agencies (CIA)

The 'Agencies' are censoring social media, based on 'hunches'. What a friggin' joke!

You won't hear peep on the media about this, such a shame. The public has been brainwashed.

TL;DR: FBI & CIA worked together with Twitter (who happily complied) and many other tech companies to censor hundreds of accounts calling out Biden involvement in Ukraine, Neo-Nazis in Ukraine and U.S. election "misinformation".



























Twitter Thread Reader - https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1606701397109796866.html​


*Operation Mockingbird* is an alleged large-scale program of the United States Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) that began in the early years of the Cold War and attempted to manipulate domestic American news media organizations for propaganda purposes. According to author Deborah Davis, Operation Mockingbird recruited leading American journalists into a propaganda network and influenced the operations of front groups. CIA support of front groups was exposed when an April 1967 _Ramparts_ article reported that the National Student Association received funding from the CIA. In 1975, Church Committee Congressional investigations revealed Agency connections with journalists and civic groups.

In 1973, a document referred to as the "Family Jewels" was published by the CIA containing a reference to "Project Mockingbird", which was the name of an operation in 1963 wiretapping two journalists believed to be disseminating classified information. The document does not contain references to "Operation Mockingbird".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mockingbird​


----------



## DB008 (27 December 2022)

https://www.thefp.com/p/how-twitter-rigged-the-covid-debate


.​


----------



## DB008 (27 December 2022)

Recap with 'ThreadReaderApp' to assist

ThreadReaderApp provides a nicer reading format and allows you to read Twitter without logging in


Part 1: The Twitter Files, Dec 2, 2022 - Matt Taibbi (archive)
Twitter Files Supplemental thread explaining FBI interference in Twitter Files dumps, Dec 6, 2022 - Matt Taibbi (archive)

Part 2: Twitter's Secret Blacklists, Dec 9, 2022 - Bari Weiss (archive)
Part 3: The Removal of Donald Trump, Part 1: October 2020 - January 6th, Dec 9, 2022 - Matt Taibbi (archive)
Part 4: The Removal of Donald Trump: January 7th, Dec 10, 2022 - Michael Shellenberger (archive)
Part 5: The Removal of Trump From Twitter, Dec 12, 2022 - Bari Weiss (archive)
Part 6: Twitter, The FBI Subsidiary, Dec 16, 2022 - Matt Taibbi (archive)
Twitter Files Supplemental thread detailing more FBI involvement, Dec 14, 2022 - Matt Taibbi (archive)

Part 7: The FBI & The Hunter Biden Laptop, Dec 19, 2022 - Michael Shellenberger (archive)
Part 8: How Twitter Quietly Aided the Pentagon’s Covert Online PsyOp Campaign, Dec 20, 2022 - Lee Fang (archive)
Part 9: Twitter and "Other Government Agencies", Dec 24, 2022 - Matt Taibbi (archive)
Part 10: How Twitter Rigged the Covid Debate", Dec 26, 2022 - David Zweig (archive)


----------



## DB008 (27 December 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (4 January 2023)

​


----------



## DB008 (4 January 2023)

​


----------



## DB008 (Friday at 5:29 AM)

But l thought that Russia Russia Russia was all true.... 

​


----------



## DB008 (Friday at 6:45 AM)

​


----------

